# Enamel Dutch Oven



## JMJones (Apr 14, 2013)

My wife just picked up an enameled Dutch Oven. Anyone have any recipes tips, ect?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 14, 2013)

We use ours a lot for braises, spaghetti sauce, soups, etc. Give osso buco a try (and make an even better and less expensive version by substituting lamb shanks for veal shanks). it's a great vessel for carmelizing onions for onion soups.

As far as tips go, you generally only need to keep the heat on the low side. Since cast iron tends to heat slowly, people tend to crank up the heat and wind up burning things once the cast iron catches up. Had a relative wreck a Le Creuset a few years back when the beans weren't heating quickly enough so she cranked it up


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 14, 2013)

don't put it in the dishwasher, it dulls the gloss on the enamel...won't hurt it, just won't be as pretty. 

I love using mine for rice casserole-type dishes, stews, chili, and deep frying.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 14, 2013)

an enamel cast iron dutch oven's strength is not found on a range top (unless it is your deepfryer) ..it really shines in the oven!!

i do all the searing on the cooktop, and brown everything. then i get it all simmering and will put the big pot in a 300-325 degree oven to finish all the cooking. heat coming at your food from all sides will prevent burn spots on the bottom. i gave away all my slow cookers when i started cooking this way. stews, bucco's, beans..everything goes into the oven. no stirring, no fussing..done. there is no better kitchen excitement than when you crack open a slow cooked meal in your dutch oven. the slow bubbling, the house full of good smells, the darkened food splatter on the lid..yum.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 14, 2013)

Just remember that cast iron is brittle. It will shatter like glass if it hits a terrrazzo floor. :sad0:


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a le creuset and really like it, but I like it even better now that I have have started using my copper heat diffuser with it. I'd also recommend getting a heat-proof replacement knob for the cover if it isn't already oven-ready. 

k.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 15, 2013)

the regular black knob is heat proof.

the stainless one is more heat proof. i switched because i took mine to 500 deg when i was using it to make bread.

500 would wipe out the black knob. braising, no problems.


----------



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes... I switched mine too so it could withstand higher temperatures...

I believe one of their new lines has a higher clearance SS knob from the factory... :happymug:


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> the regular black knob is heat proof.
> 
> the stainless one is more heat proof. i switched because i took mine to 500 deg when i was using it to make bread.
> 
> 500 would wipe out the black knob. braising, no problems.



Right, I think it's rated 425/450F.

Stainless looks nicer too.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Jim,

I strongly suggest this book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0393052303/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It gives a lot of good info on the science behind braising, dos and donts, general recipe composition, and several very good/great recipes.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 15, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Right, I think it's rated 425/450F.
> 
> Stainless looks nicer too.



I didn't know it was rated that high, but I still would have replaced it so as to not worry about it. 

k.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 15, 2013)

All I can add is get out of the habit of tapping your spoons and tongs on the edge to clean them off.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> All I can add is get out of the habit of tapping your spoons and tongs on the edge to clean them off.



good tip.

k.


----------



## Miles (Apr 15, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I strongly suggest this book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0393052303/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It gives a lot of good info on the science behind braising, dos and donts, general recipe composition, and several very good/great recipes.



I've had the pleasure of working with Molly Stevens on a couple occasions. IMHO, her braising book is the gold standard where braising is concerned.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> All I can add is get out of the habit of tapping your spoons and tongs on the edge to clean them off.



wooden spoons seem to be ok...but definitely nothing hard. I've read that the Le Crueset have a clearcoat of enamel on the rim between the two enamel coats on the inside/outside and that it can be easily damaged...but I can't confirm either from the 4 pieces I've been using for the last 5 years. YMMV though.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 15, 2013)

Miles said:


> I've had the pleasure of working with Molly Stevens on a couple occasions. IMHO, her braising book is the gold standard where braising is concerned.



I'm doing the braised oxtail from her book later this week. I also love her roasting book. 

k.


----------



## wsfarrell (Apr 15, 2013)

For what it's worth, fine steel wool (0000,000) will clean burnt-on food from a Le Creuset without scratching the finish. Brillo pads work too, but generic steel wool is cheaper.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 15, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> wooden spoons seem to be ok...but definitely nothing hard.



There's the rub see? I'm a creature of habit and don't differentiate between wood and metal when I'm rockin' out so I've had to get out of that habit altogether when using my enamel dutch ovens.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> There's the rub see? I'm a creature of habit and don't differentiate between wood and metal when I'm rockin' out so I've had to get out of that habit altogether when using my enamel dutch ovens.



I only keep non-stick safe stuff in my kitchen...everything else is for the grill. Even my kitchen tongs have silicon grips. For the exact reasons you mentioned, I'll get in a hurry and grab the wrong thing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 16, 2013)

i've tapped various tools on the edge of my le cru. wooden spoons mostly, but the occasional metal tool. i cant tell if i have done any damage. i figure the edge will get "seasoned" anyways. if this beast cant handle a metal tool scraping, i dont want it...it is surviving the hell i put it thru so far. looks like krap..but still works great. 

i'll replace it one day with a new shiny one and relegate the old one for bread and deep fry duties..one day.


----------

